# 1st Place in KCBS Amatuer Rib Cook Off !!!!!!!



## rp ribking (Jul 17, 2011)

On Saturday the College Football Hall of Fame had an St Louis style rib cook off in lue of the enshrinement of the newest members. There were the 2 categories professionals and amateurs. I was in the amateur categorie.

There were 7 teams and overall there were 16 teams. The KCBS Rep said I would have placed 4th if they were combined, I never even thought about leaving with the 1st Place Amateur winnings.

That was a day I'll remember for the rest of my life, I am still pumped up from it.

I'll post pics when I can get my camera to download to my computer.  

Smitty's Smokin' BBQ Team


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 17, 2011)

CONGRATS!!!

Stop shaking, and load some pics!!!

Todd


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 17, 2011)

YAAAAAAA!!!!

Quite an accomplishment!!!!!

Congrats Mr Smith!!!

  Craig


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 17, 2011)

Never a doubt here !!!

That's why we call you "RibKing" !!!

Can't wait for the Qview!!

Bear

Would have been 4th overall???--That means your already halfway through the top bracket !!!!!    Wow !!


----------



## ecto1 (Jul 17, 2011)

Congrats t=you knew your ribs were good now so does the rest of the world.  The feeling is awesome isn't it!!


----------



## socalbbq (Jul 17, 2011)

That's so awesome!!!  CONGRATS,


----------



## rp ribking (Jul 17, 2011)

This was a wonderful day. So 1st prize for amateurs received a Big Ass Trophy, an autographed football from the enshrined players and $400.00. It was a nice payday!!!! The guy in the photo behind the table is an honorary team member and the guy holding the trophy is me!!! No pic's of ribs, sorry.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 17, 2011)

Awesome Man! Congratulations!


----------



## meateater (Jul 17, 2011)

That is so freaking awesome !


----------



## realtorterry (Jul 17, 2011)

Very Nice. So was it JUST ribs? Is it just me or is there something on topof your charcoal starter?


----------



## miamirick (Jul 17, 2011)

congrats,  who did you get to sign your ball?

How bout some shots of the ribs!!!


----------



## terry colwell (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## venture (Jul 17, 2011)

Congrats!  Great job!


----------



## daveomak (Jul 17, 2011)

Is that a _smile_ or what............ Congrats....


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 17, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *DaveOmak*
> 
> Is that a _smile_ or what............ Congrats....


LOL---That was the first thing I noticed too---"Grinning from ear to ear" !!!!!

We're proud of you, RibKing !!!

You, like Ecto, made us all feel like winners, because you're each one of us!!!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## rp ribking (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks Todd


----------



## rp ribking (Jul 17, 2011)

fpnmf said:


> YAAAAAAA!!!!
> 
> Quite an accomplishment!!!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Craig


----------



## rp ribking (Jul 17, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Never a doubt here !!!
> 
> That's why we call you "RibKing" !!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Bear


----------



## rp ribking (Jul 17, 2011)

ECTO1 said:


> Congrats t=you knew your ribs were good now so does the rest of the world.  The feeling is awesome isn't it!!




ECO1, Yea this is a great feeling, can't wait for another comp, since I know what the judges really want (I think) 




SoCalBBQ said:


> That's so awesome!!!  CONGRATS,


Thanks So Cal




SmokinAl said:


> Awesome Man! Congratulations!







meateater said:


> That is so freaking awesome !




Thanks meat eater !




realtorterry said:


> Very Nice. So was it JUST ribs? Is it just me or is there something on topof your charcoal starter?




Thanks Terry. That thing is an extension to the charcoal chimney for ease of pouring charcoal into the WSM. SmokingAl made a thread on this.  




miamirick said:


> congrats,  who did you get to sign your ball?
> 
> How bout some shots of the ribs!!!


Rick, The ball came all ready signed, if you go to www.enshrinementfestival.org then you can see who the inductees were.


----------



## rp ribking (Jul 17, 2011)

Terry Colwell said:


>




Thanks Terry




Venture said:


> Congrats!  Great job!


Thanks Venture


----------



## rp ribking (Jul 17, 2011)

DaveOmak said:


> Is that a _smile_ or what............ Congrats....




Thanks Dave, and that is probably the biggest smile I ever made


----------



## alaskanbear (Jul 17, 2011)

All I can say is, It couldnt of happened to a more deserving member--WELL DONE sir!!

Rich


----------



## urbanredneck (Jul 17, 2011)

seriously, nice job sir!


----------



## roller (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## jjwdiver (Jul 18, 2011)

Great feeling of accomplishment - congrats!  No more doubts about what you can do with the smoker after taking home a trophy!!!


----------



## africanmeat (Jul 18, 2011)

It is a great achievement


----------



## sunman76 (Jul 18, 2011)

congrats to a job well done!


----------



## alelover (Jul 18, 2011)

Way to go. That's awesome.


----------



## boykjo (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## rp ribking (Jul 19, 2011)

AlaskanBear said:


> All I can say is, It couldnt of happened to a more deserving member--WELL DONE sir!!
> 
> Rich


Thanks Rich




urbanredneck said:


> seriously, nice job sir!


Thank you sir




Roller said:


>


Thanks Roller




jjwdiver said:


> Great feeling of accomplishment - congrats!  No more doubts about what you can do with the smoker after taking home a trophy!!!




Thanks JJ




africanmeat said:


> It is a great achievement


Thanks Africa




sunman76 said:


> congrats to a job well done!


Thanks Sunman, and yes we drank a lot of beer




alelover said:


> Way to go. That's awesome.


Thanks Alelover




boykjo said:


>


Thanks Boykjo


----------



## brdprey (Jul 19, 2011)

well done, hope to be a competitor someday. proud of ya partner


----------



## slownlow (Jul 20, 2011)

Nice job.  Congrats man

Josh


----------

